

man bash | col -b | grep -C 3 BUGS # It's too big and too slow. - bilalhusain
http://linux.die.net/man/1/bash
manual page for bash[1] (a popular unix shell) contains 'It's too big and too slow.' listed as bug :)<p>[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_%28Unix_shell%29
======
bilalhusain
manual page for bash[1] (a popular unix shell) contains 'It's too big and too
slow.' listed as bug :)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_%28Unix_shell%29>

